# Pixma MG 3550 problème de connexion WIFI



## max-56 (7 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

Venant d'acquérir une imprimante canon Pixma MG 3550, j'ai voulu l'installer.
Le problème est que bien que l'imprimante semble être détectée, elle est cochée quand on clic sur l'icône WI-FI, le pilote de canon me dit que l'imprimante est indétectable :rateau:
Je dois surement mal faire quelque chose, le vendeur m'a dit que l'imprimante était compatible mac os.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer, ce serait sympa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

La configuration wi-fi (cf guide d'installation) est-elle allée au bout sans encombre ?


----------



## max-56 (8 Février 2014)

La configuration se passe sans problèmes. C'est au moment de l'utilisation que l'imprimante, bien que visible dans les paramètres réseau, ne semble pas être reconnue.

Du coup, pour l'instant, j'ai récupéré un câble pour l'utiliser. Mais quand il y a la WI-FI ce n'est pas le but :/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2014)

Est-elle dans le panneau imprimantes de Préférences Système ?

Attention, l'imprimante doit y apparaître 2 fois : une fois pour la connexion USB, une fois pour le wi-fi.


----------



## max-56 (8 Février 2014)

Elle ne s'y trouve que pour la connexion usb.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2014)

max-56 a dit:


> Elle ne s'y trouve que pour la connexion usb.



Dans le panneau Imprimantes de Préférences cliques sur le bouton + en bas de la colonne de gauche.





Dans la fenêtre qui apparaît, choisis la ligne avec le type "Canon IJ Network".





Clique sur Ajouter.


----------



## bibibenate (31 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,
j'espère que mon post pourra aider ceux qui comme moi se sont pris la tête des heures pour configurer leur imprimante WiFi sur leur Mac, voici la solution.
ceci concerne l'installation d'une imprimante WiFi AIrprint Canon MG3650 sur iMac OSX 10.10.5 Yosemite) :
En fait *il ne faut pas suivre la procédure de configuration* de Canon ! 
parce que votre imprimante ne sera jamais vu par votre ordi (en tous cas c'est ce qui c'est passé pour moi).
Après 50 tentatives je me suis résolu à installer avec l'USB qui est la seule façon d'installer automatiquement tous les drivers et utilitaires et notamment le "Canon IJ Network tool" qui m'a sauvé.
Vous restez branché en USB, vous lancez l'utilitaire, sélectionnez l'imprimante et c'est cet utilitaire qui va associer votre réseau WiFi à l'imprimante.
Après il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les instructions et tout fonctionne parfaitement : Impression AirPrint depuis le mac, iPhone, iPad etc...


----------

